
Ask HN: Why Edgar F. Codd is not recognized as a CS legend? - macando
He is the inventor of the relational model for database management. I&#x27;ve never seen him mentioned here. He did as much for the progress of our field as other more famous names (Knuth, Torvalds, Ritchie)
======
greenyoda
He's officially recognized as a CS legend: he received the Turing Award in
1981.[1] (Knuth and Ritchie have also received it.)

He's come up periodically on HN[2], with several submissions of his famous
1970 paper on the relational model.[3]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turing_Award#Recipients](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turing_Award#Recipients)

[2]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=codd%20relational&sort=byDate&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=codd%20relational&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18088951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18088951)

